# Killer Pot Brownies



## Phenom420 (Sep 23, 2009)

I found this some time ago and we made brownies like this about a year or more ago and they were killer.

We used half a oz tho.

The store-bought brownie mix that I use calls for cooking oil. I've found that oil is much easier to work with than butter because butter will burn much more quickly than oil. This makes extracting the THC in butter a real pain. I've heard various arguments for butter but the bottom line is oil will not burn as quickly.

The next point I would argue is the most important part of the process: To strain or not to strain the cooked shake from the oil. I've read (and sampled) recipes prepared either way. It's really gross biting into a tasty brownie and getting little bits of shake in your mouth. If you properly extracted the THC out of your shake and into the oil you don't need the shake anymore anyway. It's just a mouthful of chopped grass. Bottom line: STRAIN! One other point I should address is the quality (and quantity) of the cannabis used in the recipe. Most of the recipes I have seen call for A LOT (sometimes more than an ounce!) of weed usually consisting of "shake" or "clippings" or "trimmings". This recipe calls for around 5 grams of "the good stuff". If you follow this recipe with the recommended amount of ganja you will get a yield of 32 servings/pieces/doses. Not bad! 

What's needed:
-Baking Pan
-Measuring Cup
-Cooking Oil (Vegetable/canola/corn) NOT OLIVE
-Oven Thermometer
-Gold reusable coffee filter
-Herb grinder
-Wooden Spoon 
-Your fav brownie mix that required oil

Directions:

1. Weigh out some weed (5 grams or so).
2. Grind up your sweet Bud.
3. Use the directed amount of oil that your brownies call for, and remember don't use olive oil.
4. Pour oil into medium saucepan and heat at medium to medium-low  for about a minute.
5. Add Ground Weed
6. Stir with wooden spoon for 20-25 minutes.
7. Your goal is to aim for less than a simmer. Finding the optimal temperature on your cook top essential. Too low a temperature will extract very little THC from the ground shake. Too high a temperature will boil and burn the oil. Since all burners are unique, start out on a medium-low temperature and use good judgment.
8. When you are finished the oil will turn a dark brown.
9. Let cool.
10. Place your gold coffee filter in a glass bowl and pour the entire oil/ganja concoction through the gold coffee filter.
11. Use a teaspoon (or rubber spatula) to scrape out every last bit of oil!
12. When you are done you should have just about (if not exactly) the original amount of oil you added. If not, simply top off with whatever amount of oil is required.
13. At this point we are ready to make our brownies. If you want to bake your brownies later, simply cover your oil with plastic wrap and let stand at room temperature until you are ready to bake. The rest of the instructions are followed exactly as described on the brownie box.
14. Follow instructions on brownie box, and BAM your dun!


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 23, 2009)

btw my Wifey got so fucked up we were staying at my grandmothers and we were in bed and she was freaking out so bad she thought she needed to goto the hospital
LMFAO
Now if that didn't work I don't know what did.


----------



## green fan (Sep 23, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> btw my Wifey got so fucked up we were staying at my grandmothers and we were in bed and she was freaking out so bad she thought she needed to goto the hospital
> LMFAO
> Now if that didn't work I don't know what did.



I like this recipe!

I will be copying you this wknd!!


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 23, 2009)

green fan said:


> I like this recipe!
> 
> I will be copying you this wknd!!


Right on, and dude I love your avatar!
HELL YEAH!

My dreams are all dead and buried...
Sometimes I wish the sun would just explode...

When God comes and calls me to his kingdom, Ill take all ya sons of bitches when I go.

ladodoaodaod 

hehehehe


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 23, 2009)

Great recipe man. I made Brownies the other weekend using canna butter method.
Canna Butter is a freaking mess to make.
I honestly still havent cleaned the crock pot downstairs.
lol lazy stoner.
But I will try this oil method.
Thanks man
~~Joe~~


----------



## green fan (Sep 23, 2009)

Next season Lil is having a grow operation. While she is passed out on the floor she is actually working buttons directing workers on her monster grow. Widespread Panic plays a jam the entire episode and they have to holler over the music. The squidbillies have a rock festival.
New season begins Oct 18

http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a250aae23bd44170123bf439763000d


----------



## Dr. Bud420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Phenom, that looks yummy.

Have you tried it using shake, clippings and trimmings? How much would you use in place of buds?


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 23, 2009)

green fan said:


> Next season Lil is having a grow operation. While she is passed out on the floor she is actually working buttons directing workers on her monster grow. Widespread Panic plays a jam the entire episode and they have to holler over the music. The squidbillies have a rock festival.
> New season begins Oct 18
> 
> http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a250aae23bd44170123bf439763000d


Hell yeah
wooo

I love that show
sounds killer I cant wait


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dr. Bud420 said:


> Thanks Phenom, that looks yummy.
> 
> Have you tried it using shake, clippings and trimmings? How much would you use in place of buds?


For shake or less than good weed I'd say half a O worth (thats what we did)

also extracted 2oz into olive oil and made some, but this is by far better.
I dont know why not to use olive oil (other than the taste is odd) but dont you get more fucked up on veg oil.

Im glad all you guys like it, I cant take credit for the thing but I had to share.

Enjoy Fellers


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Shit, Im gonna make some tonight, I got some peeps that would love some tasty treats.


----------



## green fan (Sep 25, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Shit, Im gonna make some tonight, I got some peeps that would love some tasty treats.


I just made some last night.
I had eaten a firecracker earlier yesterday so by the time I made the brownies I was retarded. I ground up 10 grams of outdoor sensi buds, heated in oil for 20 mins stirring.
I then tried to srtrain through cheesecloth, I ended up dropping the cheese cloth in the oitl and it soaked up a bunch.
I ended up saying fuck it and leaving most of the plant matter in there. I definately wasted some oil. I had ground up the bud into powder in the coffee grinder

baked at 315 for 24 mins left them to cool last night and woke up this morning and cut them up individually, wrapped in saran wrap and put in the freezer.
I am going to take one with me to work today and eat it about 2 hrs before quitting time to test strength.

Going to Railroad Earth concert tomorrow and I love to travel with edilbles


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Sep 25, 2009)

Phenom420,

Sounds like I read the same web page on making pot brownies you have. I've probably made half a dozen batches since coming across it earlier this year. All though I use a 1/4 oz. of good bud and cut the pan into 24 pieces. Another thing I like to do is add about a half cup of chopped walnuts to the mix. It covers up that last little bit of that funky taste that would lead you to think that they were anything other than regular brownies. 

One word of caution to anyone else thing about trying it though would be to not use the reusable gold coffee filter. The one I had was made with a plastic frame and I melted the hell out of it when I poured the hot oil into it. You can find an all metal fine mesh stainless steel one in WallMart's kitchen gadget section for about 5 to 6 bucks. And the half rounded shape of it makes it a lot easier to use the back of a metal spoon to press the last little bit of the oil out of the cooked mash.

I'm tickled by the SquidBillies also. All though I haven't managed to catch the name of the group yet they've been playing a few songs on the Outlaw Country Music channel that are sung by the same guy that does Early's voice. 

_"Well let the bombs drop - and let the music play - and let me do my dance - till they blow me a way! _

Jack


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Jack in the Bud said:


> Phenom420,
> 
> Sounds like I read the same web page on making pot brownies you have. I've probably made half a dozen batches since coming across it earlier this year. All though I use a 1/4 oz. of good bud and cut the pan into 24 pieces. Another thing I like to do is add about a half cup of chopped walnuts to the mix. It covers up that last little bit of that funky taste that would lead you to think that they were anything other than regular brownies.
> 
> ...


Hey and welcome to RIU
yeah I didn't come up with that I found it and shared it.

Yeah I got a plastic one myself and I should have noted that.
Im goin to target to get on, I used cheese paper also.


----------



## green fan (Sep 25, 2009)

I cut my brownies into about 30 pieces wrapped them in Saran Wrap and put them in the freezer. I ate 1/2 of one at 2:00, I did not have an empty stomach though. I am testing for tomorrow 

Last night after eating a strong firecracker at 4:00 pm and making brownies at 9:00pm and licking the bowl, i woke up at 1:00 am with a serious case of the muchies and had to eat 2 mini bagels... so they must do something


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Sep 25, 2009)

green fan said:


> I cut my brownies into about 30 pieces wrapped them in Saran Wrap and put them in the freezer. I ate 1/2 of one at 2:00, I did not have an empty stomach though. I am testing for tomorrow
> 
> Last night after eating a strong firecracker at 4:00 pm and making brownies at 9:00pm and licking the bowl, i woke up at 1:00 am with a serious case of the muchies and had to eat 2 mini bagels... so they must do something


green fan,

What is this "firecracker" thing you speak of?

Jack

PS: Thanks for that link to Unknown Hinson.


----------



## green fan (Sep 25, 2009)

Firecracker:
Large Crackers - the big packs of Graham Crackers work well.
Organic Peanut butter, or any oily nut butter of nutella. I use smuckers and mix the oil in to the peanut butter
Grind up cannabis - mix with the peanut butter
Put weed peanut butter in a sandwich form with the crackers
Wrap in tinfoil, completely surround cracker
Place in oven at 320f - 20-22 mins

Then eat

This guy explains it much more beautifully that I do.

http://www.marijuana.com/culinary/120605-firecrackers-real-bang.html


----------



## redivider (Sep 25, 2009)

if you simmer the shake in oil for 3-4 hours they get real real crispy.... you can't even feel it in the brownies... you have to break it down real REAL REAAAL fine... with 1/2 a z it takes a couple hours to get it finely ground with 3-4 grinders, couple of people working...... with good bud 1/8 is enough for 1 small batch of brownies.... you WILL get fucked up....


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 26, 2009)

redivider said:


> if you simmer the shake in oil for 3-4 hours they get real real crispy.... you can't even feel it in the brownies... you have to break it down real REAL REAAAL fine... with 1/2 a z it takes a couple hours to get it finely ground with 3-4 grinders, couple of people working...... with good bud 1/8 is enough for 1 small batch of brownies.... you WILL get fucked up....


Shit on those hand grinders, I use a coffee grinder, you can grind for hours, Ill spend less than 5 with mine.


----------



## green fan (Sep 26, 2009)

The batch of brownies are great.

The hard part will be keeping a relatively empty stomach until the show so I can keep a good strong buzz.

I have a couple of numbers twisted up with Bubblegum headies so I am sure that my head will be in a great place for the show.


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 26, 2009)

green fan said:


> The batch of brownies are great.
> 
> The hard part will be keeping a relatively empty stomach until the show so I can keep a good strong buzz.
> 
> I have a couple of numbers twisted up with Bubblegum headies so I am sure that my head will be in a great place for the show.


Fuck yeah man.
I can't wait myself
I got a hell of a buzz now


----------



## green fan (Sep 26, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Fuck yeah man.
> I can't wait myself
> I got a hell of a buzz now


I can't either!
Brownie #1 11:48 am est
I can't believe I did not wake and bake on a Saturday. It is going to be a long strange day, I hope.


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Sep 26, 2009)

Fuck oh dear man, did I ever get in touch with my inner SquidBilly last night. Found the last of a batch of brownies I must have made over a month a go. They were a little stale and chewy but seemed to pack just as much of a buzz as they did when they were fresh (I'd put a half cup of chopped pecans and a half cup of shredded coconut in that batch.) Ate one before going up to my local Tavern to shoot pool and man did I ever dominate the table. Well, that is untill all the Irish Whiskey I was swill'n caught up with me. Had one of our better local musicians there playing guitar and singing. I swear the guy must have known every filthy Irish drink'n song ever written. 

I got Graham Crackers and Organic PB on my shopping list so I can try out the "Firecracker" snack. Also thinking about making a batch of "Rice Creepers" using a 1/4 oz. of bud simmered in 5 TBS. of butter.

When I break up a 1/4 oz. of bud for cooking with I just use my fingers and probably only spend 5 to 10 minutes on it. And then before the oil gets to hot I dip my finger tips in it to get all the stickiness on them into the oil. Then it's easy to wash the oiliness off with soap and water. Did you ever notice how you can't lick that stickness off of them? That's because THC isn't water soluable.

When I bake my brownies I follow the directions on the box which for the size and kind of pan I'm using I believe is around 350 for around 30 minutes. I like the "cake like" style and always use 3 eggs. I've only ever used either the Betty Crocker or Duncan Hines mixes. And I'd rather have them a little over baked than under baked. I've never put them in the freezer but that doesn't sound like a bad idea for longer term storage.

I've also made Nestle's Toll House chocale chip cookies following the recipe on the back of the chocalate chip bag (using a 1/4 oz. of bud simmered in the amount of butter called for). I've gotten way creative with them by adding all kinds of extras (white and dark chocalate chips, coconut, dried cranberries, several kinds of nuts, etc.). They're _uber_ good but you have to be dam careful with them because when the munchies from the first one kicks in your tempted to have another (and another and another). Which I can tell you from personal experience is a bad idea unless your goal is to take a nap. 

Well I gotta hike back up to the bar and retrieve my car, ya'll have a safe and happily stoned week end.

_"She's got the Jack"._

Jack


----------



## magikal chronik (Sep 26, 2009)

*Hey phenom I was about to start making a batch of these brownies you've shared with everyone, and I am going to throw in 5g's of Super Jack... This is just for me and my boy, so I was wondering how much we should eat each?.. I was trippin balls yest. off these really good shrooms so I'm just trying to get a real mellow high..*

*Keep on smokin..*
*Magikal*


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 27, 2009)

magikal chronik said:


> *Hey phenom I was about to start making a batch of these brownies you've shared with everyone, and I am going to throw in 5g's of Super Jack... This is just for me and my boy, so I was wondering how much we should eat each?.. I was trippin balls yest. off these really good shrooms so I'm just trying to get a real mellow high..*
> 
> *Keep on smokin..*
> *Magikal*


I'd say 5 grams of killer will slam your balls to the walls sir, enjoy!
Wish we were bros, I'd love to test em out with ya, yumm yumm

I got some mix and just waiting for a get together to make sum, Im gonna do a tutorial with pics.


----------



## Cakk (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to have to cook some up soon  Can't wait.


----------



## vapedg13 (Sep 28, 2009)

try 7-8 gs of dank dry buds...2 sticks of butter....melt butter add weed....simmer 30 min low heat (dont boil)...strain out weed through a pulp strainer... makes 1/2 cup of melted canabutter.....add the melted cannabutter to brownie mix in place of the veg oil.......bake @325 9x9 pan until done about 50 min

makes 9 - 1x1 inch servings (.75 g per).... try 1 first ......takes atleast 1 hour before you start to fell the effects 6-8 hour body high


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 28, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> try 7-8 gs of dank dry buds...2 sticks of butter....melt butter add weed....simmer 30 min low heat (dont boil)...strain out weed through a pulp strainer... makes 1/2 cup of melted canabutter.....add the melted cannabutter to brownie mix in place of the veg oil.......bake @325 9x9 pan until done about 50 min
> 
> makes 9 - 1x1 inch servings (.75 g per).... try 1 first ......takes atleast 1 hour before you start to fell the effects 6-8 hour body high


Yuck butter.
That's what use to help make me a lard ass.
LOL


----------



## magikal chronik (Sep 28, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> I'd say 5 grams of killer will slam your balls to the walls sir, enjoy!
> Wish we were bros, I'd love to test em out with ya, yumm yumm
> 
> I got some mix and just waiting for a get together to make sum, Im gonna do a tutorial with pics.


All I have to say is well done. I made them and they were excellent.. The only thing was my friend threw up lol. I think it was because I through in 3g's of Super Jack and he threw in 3g's of OG diesel hes been getting, great stuff, but anyway I was thinking maybe his tolerence wasn't as high as mine ? lol. It was strong as hell, so we had plenty of em, you coulda tested out as many as you wanted phenom, lol.


----------



## green fan (Sep 29, 2009)

My brownies came through like a champ this wknd. I ate so many on saturday, show was kick ass! Left the show for a 2 hr drive home feeling great, got home at 3:27 am and smoked some dank and watched Conan on dvr.
woke up Sunday, had a brownie and coffee for breakfast and 2 more throughout the day. All I can say is good lord did I have the munchies. It was rather out of control.


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 29, 2009)

magikal chronik said:


> All I have to say is well done. I made them and they were excellent.. The only thing was my friend threw up lol. I think it was because I through in 3g's of Super Jack and he threw in 3g's of OG diesel hes been getting, great stuff, but anyway I was thinking maybe his tolerence wasn't as high as mine ? lol. It was strong as hell, so we had plenty of em, you coulda tested out as many as you wanted phenom, lol.


FUCK YA MAN!



green fan said:


> My brownies came through like a champ this wknd. I ate so many on saturday, show was kick ass! Left the show for a 2 hr drive home feeling great, got home at 3:27 am and smoked some dank and watched Conan on dvr.
> woke up Sunday, had a brownie and coffee for breakfast and 2 more throughout the day. All I can say is good lord did I have the munchies. It was rather out of control.


Great man, glad your weekend stomped ass.

Guys I had a gooden 2, I love smoking myown shit.

Also I made some cash and bought some seed so I finally made my first order

G13 Labs Diesel Feminised
Barneys Farm Red Diesel Feminized
World of Seeds Legend Collection Strawberry Blue Feminized
UFO# 1 DNA LA Woman
UFO# 2 DNA SOUR CREAM

Guys Im glad to have helped.


----------

